# Problem with a new Gaggia Classic steam



## skogsvakt (Dec 23, 2011)

Just got my new Gaggia Classic home. Opened it and was reday to start up the first step how to prepair it for the first brew. The problem is that the steam knob is stuck. Can´t move it a mm....Its new from the box!!! Mailed my shop but no answer yet...Is it possible to do something wrong with the steam knob?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not to be patronising, but are you sure you're turning it the right way (counter-clockwise to open)?

It may just be closed tight from the factory.

Michael

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Maybe it was over-tightened at the factory. You could try sliding off the plastic knob and then using pliers to turn open the valve.


----------



## SteveyG (Dec 24, 2011)

I think they're always shipped closed, so just give it a good crack anti-clockwise.


----------

